# Juan Manuel de Prada, "El legado de Lutero"



## MAESE PELMA (19 Ene 2022)

*Juan Manuel de Prada: El legado de Lutero.* 

*EL LEGADO DE LUTERO * 

*I* 

En breve comenzarán los fastos del quinto centenario del llamado Día de la Reforma, en el que Lutero clavó sus célebres 95 tesis en la puerta de una iglesia de Wittemberg. Aquellas tesis, que romperían la unidad de la fe, cambiarían también traumáticamente las concepciones filosóficas, políticas, económicas y culturales vigentes, hasta el punto de convertir la protesta luterana en uno de los hechos más importantes de la Historia. La llamada Reforma, a diferencia del cisma de Oriente, no fue una mera controversia eclesiástica, sino que supuso un expreso rechazo del Dogma y la Tradición, así como una negación del valor de los sacramentos. Y los dogmas religiosos no son, como el ingenuo (creyente o incrédulo) piensa, meras entelequias sin consecuencias sobre la realidad, sino condensación de verdades sobrenaturales que ejercen un influjo muy hondo sobre nuestra vida. No se puede cortar el tallo de un rosal y pretender que los pétalos de la rosa no se marchiten. 


Durante todo un año, vamos a recibir un bombardeo apabullante sobre las presuntas bondades del legado luterano. Nosotros, en la serie de cuatro artículos que hoy iniciamos, ofreceremos a las tres o cuatro lectoras que todavía nos soportan un modesto antídoto contra tal avalancha. Ciertamente, la Reforma de Lutero llegó cuando la decadencia de la Iglesia (minada por el concubinato del clero, la rapacidad y avaricia de muchos religiosos y la simonía institucionalizada) alcanzaba cotas lastimosas. Pero no se pone remedio a los errores cayendo en uno más grande; y la parábola evangélica del trigo y la cizaña ya nos advierte contra el peligro de arrancar la cizaña antes de tiempo (que fue, exactamente, lo que quiso hacer Lutero, logrando tan sólo desperdigarla). 


Al fondo de aquel furor reformista de Lutero palpitaba el fracaso espiritual de un hombre que había hecho esfuerzos ímprobos por alcanzar la unión con Dios. Pero todas sus sacrificios, penitencias y abnegaciones habían sido en vano; y seguían abrasándolo las concupiscencias más torpes (en cuya descripción, por pudor, no entraremos), que le causaban enorme angustia y ansiedad. Lutero consideró entonces (haciendo una proyección teológica de sus propias debilidades) que el hombre pecador nada podía hacer por alcanzar la salvación. Así fue como concluyó que Cristo ya había sufrido por nuestros pecados; y que, por lo tanto, ya estábamos perdonados. De modo que, para salvarnos, bastaba con que se nos aplicasen los méritos de Jesús por medio de la fe. 


Esta justificación a través exclusivamente de la fe se funda en una concepción pesimista de la naturaleza humana, que niega la libertad humana para vencer las tentaciones y también la gracia de los sacramentos. El hombre luterano, sin capacidad para sobreponerse al pecado y alumbrado por la _sola fide,_ suprime la mediación de la Iglesia; y será su conciencia, iluminada por el Espíritu Santo, la que ordene su propia vida religiosa e interprete libremente las Escrituras. Y, como escribió el gran Leonardo Castellani con su habitual gracejo, «desde que Lutero aseguró a cada lector de la Biblia la asistencia del Espíritu Santo, esta persona de la Santísima Trinidad empezó a decir unas macanas espantosas». El libre examen luterano desató la enfermedad de la inteligencia denominada diletantismo, que luego ha contagiado, por proceso virulento de metástasis, toda la cultura occidental, primeramente con los ropajes del fatuo endiosamiento intelectual, por último con los harapos lastimosos del deseo de saber sin estudiar y la soberbia de la ignorancia. Las consecuencias de la Reforma luterana en el plano filosófico y moral no se harían esperar. 


*II* 

Al afirmar el principio del libre examen, que atribuye al hombre una facultad omnímoda para ordenar su vida religiosa, Lutero anticipa el imperativo categórico de Kant, que proclamaría la suficiencia absoluta de la voluntad humana para emanar normas de conducta, erigiéndose así el hombre en único legislador y árbitro de su vida moral. A la vez, con su tesis del _servo arbitrio_, que juzga al hombre incapaz de elegir el bien, Lutero se convierte involuntariamente en promotor del nihilismo filosófico y ético. 


Lutero, discípulo de los nominalistas Wesel y Biel, injertó en el pensamiento de sus maestros un asfixiante pesimismo antropológico. Juzgaba que la inteligencia humana, tarada por el pecado original, estaba incapacitada para abstraer lo universal y pensar las cosas del espíritu; pero, al mismo tiempo, consideraba que era muy apta para desenvolverse con pragmatismo en el mundo. Inevitablemente, un hombre dispensado de discernir un orden moral objetivo puede refugiarse en su conciencia subjetiva. El bien ya no será una categoría que el hombre discierne a través de la razón, sino lo que en cada momento determine que es bueno (o, dicho más descarnadamente, lo que le convenga), y el mal lo que entienda que es malo (o sea, lo que le perjudique). Danilo Castellano observa con perspicacia que esta consideración de la conciencia permitirá luego a Rousseau afirmar en el _Emilio_ que «la conciencia es la voz del alma, como las pasiones lo son del cuerpo». Esta conciencia, reducida a mera pulsión subjetiva, acabará conformando al hombre de nuestra época, un amasijo instintivo sin guía ni freno, huérfano de razón y responsabilidad. Un hombre que guía sus decisiones (que, inevitablemente, ya no serán morales) por la pura espontaneidad, que es la que le permite afirmarse y ser “auténtico”, y hasta creer (_risum teneatis_) que es libre como el viento, aunque sólo sea esclavo de sus pasiones. Y de la conciencia instintiva al subconsciente freudiano hay un solo paso. 


Inevitablemente, esta concepción luterana del hombre, incapacitado para abstraer lo universal, impondrá el abandono de la metafísica, que posteriores corrientes filosóficas declararán inaccesible (y, con el tiempo, inútil). Como luego afirmaría Hegel, «la verdadera figura en que existe la verdad no puede ser sino el sistema científico de ella». Es decir, cada escuela filosófica debe crear un sistema que se erija en la verdad (por supuesto, refutada por la siguiente escuela). Así, se concluye en la extravagancia de pensar que la razón humana es suficiente para dar fundamento a toda la vida del hombre, quedando excluido el orden sobrenatural. Y, con el tiempo (porque los sistemas filosóficos, al faltarles el sustento de una verdad universal, se tornan pendulares), se concluye en la extravagancia contraria, según la cual la razón humana carece de autoridad para fundamentar la vida, lo que desembocará en los sucesivos escepticismos, relativismos y nihilismos del pensamiento contemporáneo. 


Como sostiene Belloc en _Europa y la fe_, «al negarse la realidad y hasta el ser, se crean sistemas que se mueven en un vacío atroz, para asentarse finalmente en una negación y desafío universales lanzados contra toda institución y todo postulado». La desaparición del saber metafísico acaba degenerando en la búsqueda de verdades “sociológicas”, siempre coyunturales y cambiantes, carentes de fundamentación real. Y, tarde o temprano, propicia malformaciones y excrecencias irracionales; pues, allá donde falta la metafísica, afloran como setas un sinfín de supersticiones enloquecidas, fanáticas e imprevisibles. Y surgen entonces, inevitablemente, conceptos políticos morbosos. Porque el legado de Lutero tiene también, por supuesto, consecuencias políticas. 


*III* 

Si la inteligencia humana, tarada por el pecado original, está incapacitada para abstraer lo universal, no pude aspirar a entender las leyes de la política. De este modo, la doctrina de Lutero se convierte en legitimadora del Estado moderno, concebido como instrumento para ordenar la vida social y reprimir la intrínseca maldad humana, convirtiendo sus leyes positivas en norma ética. Frederick D. Wilhemsen nos hace reparar en la paradoja de que Lutero, que empezó azuzando la rebelión de los campesinos alemanes contra sus príncipes (pensando que los campesinos lo apoyarían en su lucha contra Roma), acabase exhortando a los príncipes a aplastar del modo más inmisericorde las revueltas campesinas (después de que los príncipes abrazasen con su doctrina). «En último término –escribe Wilhemsen--, el luteranismo predica que el ciudadano tiene que obedecer al príncipe en todo, de una manera ciega, pues el cristiano sabe que la autoridad del príncipe viene de Dios, pero no sabe nada de la ley natural, debido a la corrupción de su razón, el único instrumento capaz de descubrir esa ley». 


Por supuesto, la monarquía ya había tenido tentaciones de hacerse absoluta antes de Lutero. Pero los reyes estaban limitados por una ley humana, la costumbre, y por una ley divina que no podían conculcar. Ambas barreras serán anuladas por Lutero, que en su obsesión por combatir al papado convierte al rey en representante de Dios en la tierra, afirmando que todo auténtico cristiano está obligado a someterse incondicionalmente a él. La monarquía, antes de Lutero, se había acomodado a la sentencia de San Isidoro ("_Rex eris si recte facias; si non facias, non eris_"); y así había llegado a ser, en palabras de Donoso, «el más perfecto de todos los gobiernos posibles, por ser uno, perpetuo y limitado». Al apartar esos límites que constreñían al monarca, Lutero instaura la deificación del poder civil. El monarca se convierte en objeto de adoración ciega; su poder ya nunca más se asentará en la "_auctoritas_" ni en la "_potestas_", sino que será puro ejercicio de la fuerza sin restricciones (o sin más restricciones que los reglamentos que él mismo evacua, sometidos a su conveniencia y capricho). 


Así se corrompe el principio de autoridad, hasta su confusión con la mera fuerza despótica. Este quebrantamiento del orden político –afirma Belloc-- iba a tener un efecto explosivo: el poder que mantenía las cosas unidas se convertirá a partir de ese momento en un poder que separa cada una de las partes componentes. En efecto, el poder absoluto mostrará pronto, bajo una falsa fachada unificadora, su íntima vocación disgregadora, haciendo de la disputa por el poder, la tensión social y la guerra constante el clima natural de una Europa dividida. 


Por supuesto, la doctrina luterana sobre la soberanía absoluta de los reyes será la que luego, convenientemente desplazada de sujeto, fundamentará el principio de la soberanía popular. La omnipotencia del príncipe se convierte en voluntad popular soberana, cuya esencia sigue siendo la fuerza despótica, capaz de determinar mediante mayorías el bien y la verdad según su conveniencia y capricho.


Wilhemsen sostiene que «la pasividad del alemán frente a su gobierno, sea éste monárquico, imperial, republicano o nazi, refleja una teología y una religión cuya negación de la ley natural exige que el hombre obedezca pasivamente, sin preguntar el “por qué”». Sospecho que esta reflexión que Wilhemsen circunscribe al alemán podría extenderse en general al hombre contemporáneo, que creyéndose más soberano que nunca está en realidad sometido pasivamente a poderes ilimitados que ya no controla. Empezando por el poder del Dinero, que el protestantismo liberó. 


*IV* 

La rebelión de Lutero daría alas a otro clérigo levantisco, Calvino, que como él afirmó la depravación de la naturaleza humana y negó que el hombre tuviera libre albedrío. Calvino añadió, sin embargo, una dimensión nueva a la doctrina luterana, afirmando la monstruosa doctrina de la predestinación. Pero, aunque el hombre nada pueda hacer por salvarse, puede –según Calvino– saber anticipadamente cuál es su destino, pues la prosperidad material se erige en signo de afecto divino. Esta doctrina abominable desataría la avaricia de los pudientes, que empezaron a agitar a las masas contra el Papado; y, mientras las masas estaban entretenidas agitándose y disfrutando de la anarquía moral generada por la ruptura con Roma, los ricos las despojaron de sus tierras. «Siempre resulta ventajoso para el rico –afirma Belloc– negar los conceptos del bien y del mal, objetar las conclusiones de la filosofía popular y debilitar el fuerte poder de la comunidad. Siempre está en la naturaleza de la gran riqueza (…) obtener una dominación cada vez mayor sobre el cuerpo de los hombres. Y una de las mejores tácticas para ello es atacar las restricciones sociales establecidas». A los hacendados y poseedores de grandes fortunas les había llegado, en efecto, una gran oportunidad con la Reforma. En todos los lugares donde la riqueza se había acumulado en unas pocas manos, la ruptura con las antiguas costumbres fue para los ricos un poderoso incentivo. Hicieron como si su objetivo fuese la renovación religiosa; pero su verdadero fin era el Dinero. Y así lograron que su desmesurado afán de lucro resultase menos insoportable a los ojos de los pobres, entretenidos con el caramelito de la renovación religiosa. La doctrina católica habría combatido el industrialismo y la acumulación de riqueza; pero el protestantismo hizo del afán de lucro un signo de salvación. 


Y, mientras crecía el afán de lucro, se consumó el “aislamiento del alma”, que Belloc considera con razón el más nefasto legado de la Reforma y define como una «pérdida del sustento colectivo, del sano equilibrio producido por la vida comunitaria». En efecto, el protestantismo introdujo un aislamiento de las almas que, además de gangrenar la teología, la filosofía, la política, la economía y la vida social, destruyó la unidad psíquica de la persona. Pues, al cuestionar toda institución humana y toda forma de conocimiento, abocó a los seres humanos a un desarraigo creciente y a una exaltación del individualismo cuya estación final es la desesperación, como comprobamos en las sociedades modernas, integradas por individuos enfermos de solipsismo y, a la vez, estandarizados y amorfos. Y la disolución de la religión colectiva facilitaría, en fin, el encumbramiento de sucesivas idolatrías sustitutivas, llamadas pomposamente ideologías, cuyo cáliz amargo seguimos hoy apurando hasta las heces. 


Y, para terminar –_last, but not least_–, no podemos dejar de referirnos, entre las consecuencias del luteranismo, a su iconoclasia furibunda, que generaría un arte inane y acabaría desembocando en el feísmo más exasperado, puro vómito de una esterilidad engreída, que denominamos eufemísticamente “arte contemporáneo”. Si la tradición católica, en su esfuerzo por penetrar mejor el contenido de la Revelación, había fomentado un arte riquísimo que halla su paradigma en la belleza inmaculada de María, la reforma protestante, al declarar la ilicitud del culto a la Virgen y a los santos engendraría un arte fosilizado y deshumanizado, cuando no vesánicamente nihilista. 

Todas estas delicias del legado luterano, y algunas más que se nos quedan en el tintero, vamos a celebrar en este centenario tan divino de la muerte que se nos viene encima.


----------



## Manteka (19 Ene 2022)

Siempre en mi equipo


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

Resultado del luteranismo - usa ,holanda ,Suecia ,ect 


Resultado De la Iglesia católica :españa ,venezuela ,argentina y Italia 


Los católicos se matan por emigrar a países “protestantes” ,no necesito saber más


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

Que el gordo cuente como la iglesia cobraba bulas de indulgencia a los alemanes


----------



## BigJoe (19 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Resultado del luteranismo - usa ,holanda ,Suecia ,ect
> 
> 
> Resultado De la Iglesia católica :españa ,venezuela ,argentina y Italia
> ...



Italia, Austria, Monaco, Francia o gran parte de Alemania y suiza son-eran católicas.

Lo que no tiene discusión es que todo el relativismo moral woke, LGTBI, transhumansimo, racialismo, cuotas es una locura anglosajone, como todas esas sectas-empresas estilo Amway Herbalife que no son más que telepredicadores protestantes vendiendtoe la felicdiad no a través de Dios sino de sus productos.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (19 Ene 2022)

Joder, pero es que os habéis leído el ladrillo?


----------



## Ricohombre (19 Ene 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Joder, pero es que os habéis leído el ladrillo?



Yo me he tomado la molestia, el resumen: la culpa de todo es de Lutero.  

El autor afirma cosas que son ciertas, pero no me parecen malas per se: Que Lutero no fuera un santo (ni lo pretendiera), que la Reforma tenga una concepción pesimista del hombre, etc. 

Sorprende la falta de argumentos para rebatir la doctrina en si, y que los que usa sean solo de autores que piensan lo mismo que el.

Juzgar un fenómeno histórico capital, sea la expansión del Gótico, las Cruzadas, la Reforma, el Renacimiento, la Segunda Guerra Mundial o lo que se quiera en términos de bueno o malo es como poco infantil.

Sin perjuicio de que este hombre acierte a menudo, en otras ocasiones parece obsesionado con ser una caricatura de Chesterton (que por otro lado, siempre me ha interesado poco).


----------



## XXavier (19 Ene 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Yo me he tomado la molestia, el resumen: la culpa de todo es de Lutero.
> 
> El autor afirma cosas que son ciertas, pero no me parecen malas per se: Que Lutero no fuera un santo (ni lo pretendiera), que la Reforma tenga una concepción pesimista del hombre, etc.
> 
> ...



No estamos muy lejos de una rehabilitación oficial de Lutero. El problema es que la Iglesia Católica (y el cristianismo en general) están en una decadencia tan acelerada, que –cuando eso suceda– la mayor parte de la gente ni se va a enterar, ni sabrá de qué se trata...









Pope Francis expresses gratitude to Martin Luther but swerves eucharist question in first address in Sweden


POPE IN SWEDEN: Pope Francis today praised Martin Luther in what were the most positive remarks made yet by a pontiff about a man excommunicated for his attempts to root out abuses within the Catholic Church. He made the comments during a special joint Catholic and Lutheran prayer gathering in...




www.thetablet.co.uk


----------



## Ricohombre (19 Ene 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> No estamos muy lejos de una rehabilitación oficial de Lutero. El problema es que la Iglesia Católica (y el cristianismo en general) están en una decadencia tan acelerada, que –cuando eso suceda– la mayor parte de la gente ni se va a enterar, ni sabrá de qué se trata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que tampoco se trata de rehabilitar, si hablamos de historia hablamos de historia. Nadie pretende que fuera un santo. Yo no discuto que sobre el papel, no la reforma, pero si buena parte de sus efectos sobre todo a nivel político fueran catastróficos para Europa (guerras y división). Por otro lado me hace gracia la inquina que tienen muchos beatos contra la Reforma pero luego se emocionan con las iglesias ortodoxas y los popes barbudos.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (19 Ene 2022)

Pillo sitio para luego.


----------



## elena francis (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (19 Ene 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Italia, Austria, Monaco, Francia o gran de Alemania eran católicas.
> 
> Lo que no tiene discusión es que todo el relativismo moral woke, LGTBI, transhumansimo, racialismo, cuotas es una locura anglosajone, como todas esas sectas-empresas estilo Amway Herbalife que no son más que telepredicadores protestantes vendiendtoe la felicdiad no a través de Dios sino de sus productos.




Tú lo has dicho ,mierderos de países


----------



## BigJoe (19 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho ,mierderos de países



Lo que tu digas, en vuestro pecado lleváis vuestra penitencia, siendo cismas de cismas condenados a repetir lo que iniciásteis.


----------



## Aotearoa (19 Ene 2022)

*Angelo Stagnaro detalla más de cincuenta motivos históricos de queja*
*Todo esto perdono a los protestantes, una cosa «no puedo»: la confesión apologética de un periodista*

La conmemoración del quinto centenario de la Reforma, cuyo mítico punto de inicio nos presenta a* Lutero clavando en octubre de 1517 sus 95 tesis heréticas en la puerta de la capilla del Palacio de Wittenberg*, ha suscitado a lo largo de los últimos meses numerosos análisis sobre el significado de ese hito. *Angelo Stagnaro*, periodista y editorialista del _National Catholic Register _y del _Catholic Herald_, especializado en apologética, escribió recientemente en _Crisis Magazine_ una reflexión sobre eventos históricos y teológicos vinculados a cinco siglos de conflicto entre el protestantismo y la Iglesia. La tituló "Llamar a las cosas por su nombre":

*Llamar a las cosas por su nombre*

Puedo perdonarle casi todo a los protestantes y al protestantismo

*Lo que perdono...*

Puedo perdonar a los protestantes por el Know-Nothing Party y su criminal revuelta nativista de Filadelfia, las Intolerable Acts, el Bloddy Monday y las Orange Riots en Nueva York de 1871 y 1872. Les perdono las Enmiendas Blaine, que prohibieron que el dinero de los impuestos se utilizase para fundar escuelas parroquiales católicas.

También puedo perdonarles por el *Ku Klux Klan* y por financiar al maniaco ateo y genocida *Plutarco Elías Calles* y sus esfuerzos por matar católicos durante las guerras cristeras.






_Triunfo del Klan, con la Biblia en la mano, sobre la Iglesia católica simbolizada por la tiara pontificia._

Puedo perdonarles por llamar “*Anticristos*” y “*Prostitutas de Babilonia*” a todos y cada uno de los Papas.

También les perdono por apoyar el Acta de Supremacía de* Enrique VIII*, en virtud de la cual la Iglesia ganó a muchos de sus modernos mártires. Igualmente les perdono por las Recusancy Acts y por el ficticio Popish Plot. También les perdono por el hecho de que, como católico, nunca podré sentarme en el *trono británico* aunque, literalmente, a todos los demás les está permitido.

Puedo perdonar a los protestantes por _The Troubles_ en Irlanda y por *Oliver Cromwell* y por la planificada Gran Hambruna Irlandesa y por las matanzas y la ocupación militar de ese país. Les perdono por esclavizar a 50.000 hombres, *mujeres y niños que fueron expulsados a la fuerza de Irlanda y enviados a las Bermudas y a Barbados como trabajadores sin remuneración: los primeros esclavos de América.*_ [ReL lo explicaba con detalle aquí]_

Les perdono por las Gavazzi Riots en Canadá y por la *Orden de Orange* y por la Regulación 17 de Ontario que arruinó las escuelas católicas de Quebec. Ni siquiera mencionaré la American Protective Association y su contrapartida canadiense, la Protestant Protective Association, dado que he decidido perdonar.

También perdono a los protestantes por convertir a la fuerza a convictos y prisioneros políticos católicos al anglicanismo en Australia; las *conversiones forzadas* es algo que los terroristas musulmanes han estado haciendo durante mil cuatrocientos años.

Perdono a los protestantes por quinientos años de veneno y ponzoña escupidos por todos los predicadores callejeros y puerta a puerta, la *ebullición del odio anticatólico* que está en el núcleo del primitivo mormonismo, del adventismo del séptimo día y de los testigos de Jehová, aunque no solo de ellos: de hecho, constituye en buena medida el anglicanismo y el metodismo tradicionales y muchas otras formas del protestantismo “_mainstream_”.

*Perdono a los protestantes que rehúsan referirse a los católicos como “cristianos”.*

También les perdono por ignorar deliberadamente los mil quinientos años anteriores a *Martín Lutero*, *cuando todo el que era cristiano en Europa Occidental era, necesariamente, católico.*

Les perdono por la _Kulturkampf_ de *Bismarck*, que inspira el actual asalto a la libertad religiosa en América y Europa. No os preocupéis, Jack Chick y tus ignorantes y venenosas Chick Tracts, por motejar a los católicos como _Mackerel Snappers_ [por abstenerse de comer carne los viernes]: todo está perdonado.






_La misa, "una abominación a los ojos de Dios", según esta caricatura de los populares Chick Tracts anticatólicos, que niegan a los católicos la condición de cristianos. "¿Qué piensa Jesús de la Iglesia católica? Él la denomina la gran prostituta", se lee también. _

Perdono a Martín Lutero por imponer en todo el mundo una *Biblia desacralizada y enormemente manipulada* pretendiendo que “Dios lo quiso así”. *Lutero quitó siete libros y partes de otros tres** del Antiguo Testamento, cuyo conjunto se denomina Septuaginta y fue utilizada por el mismo Cristo cuando estuvo entre nosotros.*

Y también perdono a Martín Lutero por aceptar financiación de *Solimán el Magnífico*, sultán del Imperio Otomano musulmán, mientras él “luchaba” por separarse de la Iglesia católica. Por diversión y conveniencia, Lutero conspiró para empujar a la Cristiandad a la vía, al tiempo que animaba a sus compañeros protestantes a ponerse del lado de los turcos musulmanes para derrotar a la Iglesia católica y, con ella, a Europa. Solimán amplió incluso su extensa familia para que abarcase a todos y cada uno de los protestantes de Hungría y Rumanía, ahora que ya no eran “cristianos” (esto es, leales al Papa). *El sultán animó a Lutero y a los protestantes a unirse bajo la bandera musulmana para derrotar al emperador y al Papa.* Recuérdese, por favor, que *Solimán el Terrorista quería nada menos que barrer el cristianismo del planeta*, ¡para que luego hablen de que la política hace extraños compañeros de cama! Pero todo ello está perdonado… lo juro.

Perdono a los protestantes por *el ridículo show televisivo *_*700 Club*_ y sus tediosos ataques a la Iglesia Una, Verdadera, Santa, Católica y Apostólica.

También perdono a los protestantes por tardar 500 años en darse cuenta de que el _Sola Scriptura _es un enorme sinsentido y de que *incluso Lutero tenía una fuerte devoción a la Santísima Virgen María*, la primera cristiana, la Madre de Dios y la segunda persona más citada en los Evangelios. _[Lea aquí en Cari Filii lo que decía Lutero sobre María, que luego muchos luteranos olvidaron.]_

También perdono a los protestantes su *disonancia cognitiva* al insistir simultáneamente en que:

- 1) *todo el mundo puede interpretar la Biblia como guste y todos tienen razón;*
- 2) *los católicos se equivocan en la forma en la que interpretan la Biblia, lo hagan como lo hagan.*

Perdono a los protestantes su anti-catolicismo, que es lo que el historiador *John Hinghham *llamaba *“la tradición más exuberante y tenaz de la agitación paranoica en la historia de Estados Unidos”*, y lo que el historiador *Arthur Schlesinger, Sr*. ha denominado “la inclinación más profunda en la historia del pueblo norteamericano”.

También perdono a los protestantes su apoyo a la violencia contra los católicos durante la autodenominada *Ilustración *y por el desarrollo de la *masonería* y por la *“cuestión religiosa” brasileña* y por la Violencia colombiana y por la masacre de la Miguelada [_Michelade_] en 1567.

Por cierto, que el exótico carácter mágico de la masonería contribuyó grandemente al desarrollo de las perspectivas arrianas del mormonismo, el unitarianismo, el adventismo del séptimo día, la Ciencia Cristiana y los Testigos de Jehová.

*Por todo esto, no tengo para ellos más que perdón.*

Perdono a los protestantes por hacer que el padre *Nicolás Copérnico* echase el freno a su teoría heliocéntrica y a sus datos hasta después de su muerte, aunque su amigo, el Papa *Pablo III*, le animó a publicarlos mientras el científico aún vivía. Parece ser que Copérnico no quería molestar a *Lutero y a Melanchton, ambos opuestos al paradigma heliocéntrico* del sacerdote, y temía que sus teorías lanzarían aún más a los protestantes contra la Iglesia de la que acababan de irse.

No lo digo como un vacío lugar común cristiano: verdaderamente les perdono por la *Gran Tragedia, esto es, su ruptura con Roma* del siglo XVI.

También les perdono por *las fanfarronadas y aspavientos tediosos, venenosos y reduccionistas* de *Juan Calvino*, Ian Paisley y la iglesia baptista de Westboro. Además perdono a los protestantes por su apoyo y Schadenfreude, a la vez que su distanciamiento y pasividad durante el *Terror Rojo en España* y durante la *represión de Hitler contra la Iglesia católica*, en especial por La Noche de los Cuchillos Largos.

Pero mi perdón no se limita solo a ese oprobio. También perdono a los protestantes holandeses su apoyo explícito al *shogunato Tokugawa *cuando masacraron a decenas de miles de japoneses católicos en el siglo XVI.

Les perdono por todos y cada uno de los quinientos años de *estereotipos anticatólicos* típicos en su literatura, desde _El pozo y el péndulo_ de* Edgar Allan Poe* [cuyo protagonista es un preso torturado por la Inquisición española] a _El progreso del peregrino_ de* Paul Bunyan*, pasando por _El italiano_ de *Ann Radcliffe* [novela gótica, también de temática anti-Inquisición].






_Ilustración de 1821 para El progreso del peregrino, de John Bunyan (1628-1688). En el centro, abajo, el Valle de la Sombra de la Muerte, donde los gigantes Papa y Pagano (el catolicismo y el paganismo) atacan a los cristianos (protestantes) en su camino al cielo. Fuente: Wikipedia._

Les perdono por apoyar o consentir la Americans United por Separation of Church and State, rabiosamente fundamentalista atea, que fue una organización originaria y explícitamente anticatólica llamada Protestants and Other Americans United for Separation of Church and State.

Perdono a todos los protestantes por crucificar la historia de Europa con su insidiosa e indecorosa *leyenda negra*, que envenenó la mente de cientos de millones de personas, que *prefieren creer las mentiras sobre la Inquisición antes que asumir el riesgo de leer algún libro al respecto.*

_María Elvira Roca Barea, autora de Imperiofobia y Leyenda Negra, recuerda en esta entrevista los orígenes protestantes de esa fabulación. Pincha aquí para leer un interesante artículo de Roca Barea sobre el luteranismo._

Incluso perdono a los protestantes por las incontables* profecías sobre el fin del mundo* que se han demostrado una y otra vez absolutamente falsas. De paso, también les perdono por* ignorar las Escrituras*, que explícitamente explican cómo distinguir entre los verdaderos y los falsos profetas de Dios: *“Acaso vas a decir en tu corazón: ¿Cómo sabremos que esta palabra no la ha dicho Yahveh? Si es profeta habla en nombre de Yahveh, y lo que dice queda sin efecto y no se cumple, entonces es que Yahveh no ha dicho tal palabra; el profeta lo ha dicho por presunción; no has de temerle”* (Deut 18, 21-22).

Por añadidura, perdono a los protestantes por ignorar las palabras del mismo Cristo (tachadas en rojo) cuando* designa a San Pedro como cabeza de la Iglesia*: “Y yo a mi vez te digo, Pedro, que tú eres piedra y sobre esta piedra edificaré mi Iglesia. Y las puertas del infierno no prevalecerán contra ella” (Mt 16, 18).

Además del pasaje anterior, los protestantes ignorarán el hecho notable de que la Iglesia Una, Verdadera, Santa, Católica y Apostólica *nunca desaparecerá.* Ni siquiera las puertas del infierno prevalecerán contra ella. Se sigue que si una organización que dice estar inspirada por el Espíritu Santo desaparece miserablemente, eso significa que el Espíritu Santo no estaba verdaderamente con ella, como es el caso de los anabaptistas, los _shakers_ y los puritanos.

*Once iglesias protestantes cierran cada día en América.* Es imposible determinar cuántas cierran cada día en todo el mundo. *Actualmente hay 41.000 comunidades protestantes en todo el mundo, lo que significa que al menos 40.999 están completamente equivocadas*. Esto *no incluye las muchas decenas de miles de comunidades protestantes que han desaparecido en los últimos 500 años.*

Claramente Dios no dicta mensajes diferentes para sembrar intencionadamente discordia, confusión y mentiras… sin embargo, esto me recuerda a otro espíritu inferior que disfruta haciendo exactamente eso (Jn 8,44).


----------



## Aotearoa (19 Ene 2022)

*Y lo que no puedo perdonar*

Pero lo que no puedo perdonarles, al menos no por ahora, es su insípido *restauracionismo*: la idea de que, de alguna forma, *Dios se equivocó* hace dos mil años cuando entregó el control a su Única y Verdadera Iglesia a la Iglesia católica y al papado, cuyo progenitor fue San Pedro, como atestiguó Cristo no una sino dos veces en el Nuevo Testamento (Mt 16, 1819 y Jn 21, 1517).

El restauracionismo es la creencia de que el cristianismo debe ser restaurado según fue durante la Era Apostólica, y usando nada menos que las Escrituras: un proyecto condenado al fracaso. Su objetivo de re-establecer el cristianismo en su forma original ha formado parte del cristianismo durante dos mil años y, de hecho, *San Francisco de Asís* también deseaba “volver a lo esencial”, pero él *no cometió el error de creer que Dios había cometido un error *al poner al frente a San Pedro y a sus sucesores. Más bien esperaba re-centrar la Iglesia, no cambiar el dogma y la autoridad.

Esto no es algo que pueda obviarse generosamente, como su previo genocidio de católicos en diversos continentes o incluso la desacralización de nuestros lugares más sagrados durante los últimos quinientos años. *Los miles de millones de mentiras protestantes* sobre los católicos son nada en comparación con esta *blasfemia*.

Sugerir que, de alguna forma, Dios se haya equivocado en algo de lo que hace es una grosera impiedad y una herejía blasfema.

El* Ecce ego sto! de Lutero* suena cada vez más como el_ Non serviam!_ de Lucifer.

*Sea anatema el restauracionismo*. Dios no comete errores (Sal 19, 710). No tartamudea ni recula, como Alá (Sal 12, 6-7). No sufre confusión ni desconcierto (Neh 9, 6). No necesita ayuda de nadie ni de nada (Col 1, 6). Sus decisiones son definitivas y perfectas en su amor y su justicia (Prov 16, 10). No necesita explicarse a sí mismo (Rom 1, 20). No acepta consejos (Sal 33, 11).

Cuando Dios confió como pastores en Pedro y sus sucesores, *no quiso decir *“bueno… podéis estar al mando hasta que la gente en el siglo XVI lo sepa hacer mejor”.

El restauracionismo está más allá de cualquier entendimiento. Dios no es imperfecto, y por tanto *quien adora a un Dios imperfecto no adora a la Trinidad* (Sal 18, 30).

También los musulmanes exaltan una suerte de restauracionismo, en la medida en la que *creen que el islam es lo que Alá siempre tuvo en mente* pero simplemente no estaba seguro de cómo llevarlo a cabo con éxito hasta que llegó *Mahoma*. Creen que judíos y cristianos se corrompieron al mismo tiempo que sus sagradas escrituras, que son “poco fiables” por las maquinaciones de Alá. Y que solo ellos tienen una comprensión perfecta y completa del “verdadero plan” de Dios.

¿No les suena familiar?

Pero si esto es verdad, como en el caso del protestantismo, entonces ¿cómo se codificó el mensaje de Dios por primera vez? ¿*No sabía Dios que su mensaje sería malinterpretado*? Si es omnisciente y todopoderoso, debería haberlo sabido. Un dios inferior caería fácilmente en este error.

¿Cómo es que él fue tan tonto de confiar inicialmente en la gente equivocada? ¿Cómo es que *simples mortales pudieron darse cuenta de algo que Él no vio* (Job 38, 1; 41, 34)?

Pero, y lo que es más importante, ¿cómo podemos volver a confiar en esta deidad imperfecta *ahora que ninguno de sus nuevos mensajeros, ninguno de los cuales es divino, está ya aquí*? Quizá esa deidad está confusa de nuevo. Es una pendiente resbaladiza cuyo error es fácil demostrar.

No veo diferencia entre lo que creen estos restauracionistas cristianos y lo que profesan los restauracionistas islámicos. No es tan raro *que hace quinientos años los protestantes recibieran financiación musulmana y apoyo político e ideológico*: Dios los cría y ellos se juntan, como ocurrió.

Pero la principal razón por la que condeno el restauracionismo es porque se trata de una idea que no es concluyente. Cuando alguien cree en grandes teorías sobre conspiraciones perversas, se las arregla para hacerse pasar por el héroe/campeón que Dios siempre estuvo buscando. ¡Es su momento y el de nadie más! Ellos son la estrecha línea sagrada que separa el Orden del Caos, el Cielo del Infierno. Y *en la medida en que se les ratifica en su estatus sagrado, todo lo que ellos puedan pensar, decir o hacer es aceptable*. Después de todo, es lo que “Dios quiso” siempre…

_Traducción de Carmelo López-Arias._

*Di NO a los cuentos de hadas sobre Lutero*

Dave Armstrong, ex protestante y ahora Apologista Católico (uno de los más grandes) nos explica lo que él pensaba de Lutero cuando aun militaba en el protestantismo.

Protestante:

Yo había leído previamente algún material acerca de Martín Lutero, y lo consideré uno de mis héroes más grandes. Yo acepté el mito normal de Lutero como el intrépido, el rebelde virtuoso contra la oscuridad de la tiranía católica y la superstición añadida a la “Temprana Cristiandad”.

Aunque luego profundizó:
Pero cuando yo estudié una gran porción del libro biográfico de seis volúmenes sobre Martín Lutero, Luther, del jesuita alemán Hartmann Grisar mi opinión de Lutero fue puesta patas arriba. Grisar me convenció de que los principios fundamentales de la Revolución protestante eran en total débiles.

Yo aprendí muchos hechos desfavorablemente perturbadores acerca de Lutero; por ejemplo, su metodología existencial sumamente subjetiva, su desdén para la razón y el precedente histórico, y su intolerancia dictatorial hacia los puntos de vista contrarios, incluyendo aquéllos provenientes de sus compañeros protestantes. Éstos y otros descubrimientos me estaban aturdiendo, y me convenció más allá de toda duda de que él realmente no era un “reformador” de la Iglesia “pura” y pre-Nicena, sino mejor un revolucionario que creó una nueva teología en muchos, aunque no todos, los aspectos. El mito fue aniquilado.

*Historiadores dan fe del terrible olor que desprendía el cadáver de Lutero*







Nada menos que el padre Martín de Cochem OFM Cap. escribió sobre el final de Lutero en su Andere History-Buch:

«Justo después de la muerte, su cuerpo olía tan mal que nadie podía acercársele, aunque estaban en mitad del invierno, en el Hornung (febrero). Por lo tanto, lo colocaron lo más pronto posible en un ataúd de plomo y lo llevaron a la Iglesia de San Andrés. Todas las campanas de toda la ciudad sonaron a un tiempo, y la cruz fue llevada delante del féretro. 

Los condes y toda la gente lo siguieron, y Justo Jonás hizo el sermón funeral. El duque de Sajonia pidió al conde Alberto VII de Mansfeld el cuerpo de Lutero, para que fuera enterrado en Wittenberg. Para tal fin, fue dispuesto con gran pompa y esplendor en un carruaje cubierto con telas negras, y acompañado con mucha gente a Wittenberg. Su afligida monja (su mujer fue una vez monja) con tres hijos lo seguían en una litera, aquellos niños del pueblo, como a un respetable, rodeaban los restos de su señalado profeta.

El hedor del cadáver era tan grande que a nadie se le permitió acercarse, *lo cual era entonces una señal de cuán cruelmente su alma debe apestar ante Dios y todos los ángeles*. *Muchos cuervos de un tamaño inusual volaban sobre el cuerpo, lo que provocó un grito vergonzoso en lugar de una música encantadora».*

Otto Zischkin. Revista Ave-Kurier, Diciembre de 1980. Editora Mediátrix, Zischkin & Co. S.L., Viena.

El doctor Tilmann Bredenbach (Collatiónes sacræ, libro 7, cap. XXXIX) nos dice qué eran esas cosas como cuervos:

«Me contaba el venerable señor N., bien conocido por su venerable edad, su doctrina y vida santa, que vivía para el día en que murió el nuevo evangelista Martín Lutero, que en ese tiempo en Geel de Brabante numerosos endemoniados esperaban las liberaciones que, por medio del cuerpo de Santa Dimpna, obraba Dios sobre muchos de ellos desde hacía muchos años. Debido a esto, siempre hay personas poseídas que son llevadas desde diferentes lugares para establecerse allí. 

Cuando, *el día en que Lutero había muerto, muchos poseídos se mostraron tranquilos y calmados, contrariamente a sus costumbres,* todo el mundo quedó asombrado y hablaban de todos y cada uno como si hubieran sido curados por los méritos de la bienaventurada virgen. *Pero, desafortunadamente, al día siguiente esta gente pobre comenzó a enfurecerse de nuevo cruelmente y a estar plagada de espíritus malignos más que antes*. 

Cuando fueron convocados por el clero y les preguntaron al mismo tiempo *por qué estaban tan tranquilos ayer, pero ahora tan enojados, los demonios dijeron: Nuestro príncipe y archidemonio ordenó que todos los demonios subieran al funeral de nuestro fiel colega y profeta Martín Lutero* y lo decoraran con su canto y presencia, *porque convenía que quien había seducido a muchos para el Infierno, fuera llevado al Infierno con gran pompa por los demonios».*

P. Paulus Deusdedit, editor. Luther: wie er lebte, leibte und starb (Lutero: Así fue su vida, vida y muerte). Ed. Gotthard Media.


----------



## juster (19 Ene 2022)

LUTERO ME CAE MUCHO MEJOR QUE EL VATICANO...
BASTA IR ALLI PARA VER LA RIQUEZA INDECENTE QUE ONSTENTA ...
TODA LA RIQUEZA EXPOLIADA A EUROPA DURANTE SIGLOS...
HDLGP...


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Lo que tu digas, en vuestro pecado lleváis vuestra penitencia, siendo cismas de cismas condenados a repetir lo que iniciásteis.




Dime un pastor protestante lgtbi o simpatizante de venezuela … o inmerso en una negociación con TERRORISTAS


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

juster dijo:


> LUTERO ME CAE MUCHO MEJOR QUE EL VATICANO...
> BASTA IR ALLI PARA VER LA RIQUEZA PERVERTIDA QUE ONSTENTA ...
> TODA LA RIQUEZA EXPOLIADA A EUROPA DURANTE SIGLOS...
> HDLGP...




Riqueza para la casta ,caritas para el pueblo ( y ya ni eso ,ahora solo es para los amegos)


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (19 Ene 2022)

Decir que España es menos que Suiza, Holanda, UK , o cualquier cueva de ladrones y piratas, porque es católica, es borrar los 3 siglos donde estuvieron mamando polla hispana ,todos a una, y centrarse en la actual y decadente Hispanidad, dividida, enfrentada y empobrecida que ya no tiene ni un átomo de católica.

Gobernada por sus enemigos, engañada y descristianizada, ahora es presa fácil y no aguanta ninguna comparación con los vencedores de esa guerra(con malas artes, de la pirateria a la leyenda negra, pasado por su ejército de medios de comunicación que aun hoy siguen echando mierda sobre su único enemigo real la Santa Hispanidad), los hijos de satanás, príncipe de este mundo y de los que nos gobiernan.


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

El legado de Lutero es CAPITALISMO Y PROSPERIDAD , el De la Iglesia católica es TERRORISMO POBREZA Y VIOLENCIA


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Decir que España es menos que Suiza, Holanda, UK , o cualquier cueva de ladrones y piratas, porque es católica, es borrar los 3 siglos donde estuvieron mamando polla hispana ,todos a una, y centrarse en la actual y decadente Hispanidad, dividida, enfrentada y empobrecida que ya no tiene ni un átomo de católica.
> 
> Gobernada por sus enemigos, engañada y descristianizada, ahora es presa fácil y no aguanta ninguna comparación con los vencedores de esa guerra(con malas artes, de la pirateria a la leyenda negra, pasado por su ejército de medios de comunicación que aun hoy siguen echando mierda sobre su único enemigo real la Santa Hispanidad), los hijos de satanás, príncipe de este mundo y de los que nos gobiernan.





leyendanigra leyendanigra , mira a mi nadie me va a decir lo que es este país y las personas que lo conforman sin falta de leyenda negra


----------



## BGA (19 Ene 2022)

Excelente artículo de De Prada así como lo que enlaza el conforero Aotearoa.

El tema es complejo, más que por su complejidad intrínseca porque afecta frontalmente a ideas sobre la libertad, el economicismo y el progreso. 

Se me pasa por la cabeza un ejemplo: dado un grupo de competidores deportivos, algunos descubren las ventajas de chutarse sustancias que los hacen más competitivos. Si se descubre el "pastel", los organizadores del evento deben plantearse qué importa más, si la naturalidad de los competidores o el espectáculo. Cuando el espectáculo raya en términos de super hombre, al modo en que se ve en ciertas culturas la supremacía sin apenas despeinarse -muy contraria a cuando esa heroicidad depende tan solo de la mayor voluntad a igualdad o inferioridad de medios objetivos-, ya nadie se conforma con lo "natural" porque han visto un espectáculo que nunca será superado por la "paquez" de la naturaleza humana. Luego viene el desengaño sobre el engaño de una publicidad que a base de sustancias -físicas y morales- puso el listón del espectáculo tan alto. ¿Cómo vivir el éxito sin un gran reconocimiento que incluya a todos los medios de propaganda cuando están en juego su propia credibilidad y la de sus financiadores? Es sencillo, cambiando el vestido al mismo cuerpo putrefacto. Luego nos llevamos las manos a la cabeza preguntando cómo pudimos llegar hasta aquí y los albaceas del espectáculo seguirán contando en su arsenal con la nueva versión de "más de lo mismo". El yonqui de los excesos inverosímiles no querrá otra cosa y en el fondo está deseando que una nueva pastilla placebo con otro nombre y formato le permitan seguir creyendo que esa realidad que ven sus ojos sigue siendo verdadera. La única diferencia es que no importa que se trate de la misma impostura si tiene un aspecto nuevo, diferente, que le permitas justificarse ante su alma derroída.

Y así se gestó el mundo desde que se "liberalizó al hombre" y desde que éste "entendiera" que entre los asuntos de la conciencia y el progreso hay abismos que solo Dios conoce...


----------



## WN62 (19 Ene 2022)

Y mientras discutimos sobre si Roma o la Reforma, los de la media luna llegan a cientos cada día a Europa con una idea muy clara y sin fisuras.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (19 Ene 2022)

la Reforma de Lutero llegó cuando la decadencia de la Iglesia (minada por el concubinato del clero, la rapacidad y avaricia de muchos religiosos y la simonía institucionalizada) alcanzaba cotas lastimosas.....

Solo esto ya justifica la reforma.


----------



## Ricohombre (19 Ene 2022)

Ese es otro mucho mas mamarracho que de Prada, mas ignorante e irresponsable en sus opiniones al respecto si cabe... Que ocurriera la reforma fue una tragedia que supuso la ruptura del cristianismo en Europa, pero quitarle culpa a Roma es de ser un ignorante.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (19 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> *Juan Manuel de Prada: El legado de Lutero.*
> 
> *EL LEGADO DE LUTERO
> 
> ...



Lutero fue solo el tonto útil escogido por los príncipes alemanes para hacerse amos y señores de todo. Lo mismo que pasa hoy día que la izquierda y la mayor parte de la derecha son las putas del capital. De Prada tiene razón en muchas cosas que dice, incluso reconoce que la Iglesia Católica era un burdel. Exactamente lo mismo que hoy, con un papa vendido al globalismo y una jerarquía sumisa y mamporrera (a excepción de monseñor Biganò y cuatro más). Total, que el mundo será siempre una porquería, en el 510 y en el 2000 también, como dice el tango. 

Por cierto, que coñazo de publicidad. No pongáis más anuncios que no voy a comprar nada.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (19 Ene 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Yo me he tomado la molestia, el resumen: la culpa de todo es de Lutero.
> 
> El autor afirma cosas que son ciertas, pero no me parecen malas per se: Que Lutero no fuera un santo (ni lo pretendiera), que la Reforma tenga una concepción pesimista del hombre, etc.
> 
> ...




vuelve a aprender a leer porque creo que es posible que no sepas.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Ene 2022)

Yo tardé en entender lo que era el protestantismo. De hecho recuerdo una pelicula hace décadas, que vi siendo un crio. Un típico folletín yanqui que contaba una historia truculenta. Como un pastor protestante más malo que el demonio, que violaba y maltrataba a sus hijas, cometía todo tipo de bajezas y tropelías, luego por otro lado era un encendido defensor de la fe, apasionado lector de la biblia, predicador obsesivo, devoto de Cristo y todo ello sin supuestamente ser un loco o un hipócrita. NO podía entenderlo. Era un crío que había sido educado en el catolicismo más sencillo. Si obras mal eres un mal cristiano y vas al infierno si obras bien vas al cielo. Por tanto no me cabía en la cabeza.

Años después leyendo sobre este tema lo entendí todo. El guionista no era un tarado y un loco. Era luteranismo en vena. El tipo simplemente era en la práctica libre para hacer todo tipo de maldades, porque el hombre como tal es de naturaleza perversa y pecadora, por tanto solo hace lo que tiene que hacer. Todo ello se justifica por su fe y devoción a la figura de Cristo. Por tanto nunca pierde la esperanza de salvarse a pesar de cometer los crímenes más abyectos, porque solo precisa creer en que Dios le salvará en su infinita misericordia. Con dos cojones. Como el niño que es capaz de cometer las mayores travesuras porque sabe que su madre que lo quiere con locura le perdonará cualquier cosa.

Y esta aberración, nos la venden como un tremendo avance al parecer.


----------



## Ricohombre (19 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> vuelve a aprender a leer porque creo que es posible que no sepas.



Es posible que no sepa. Por eso no encuentro en el articulo de Prada alusiones a las Escrituras, o a los Concilios o a la opinión de algún teólogo sobre el asunto (si quiera católico). Lo que diga Donoso Cortes, Belloc Chesterton o Ignatius Reilly (le ha faltado citar a este) puede ser interesante hasta cierto punto. Como he dicho, a Lutero y a Calvino se les pueden hacer mil criticas, pero interesaría que fueran de carácter teológico, pero teológico de verdad, no embestir diciendo que malos eran porque pensaban que el ser humano es una criatura depravada. Me parece que hay cosas que o yo no entiendo o el malinterpreta porque poner a Russeau como ejemplo de pesimismo antropológico cuando es precisamente el epítome de lo contrario me parece un poco exagerado...

Honestamente yo soy un ignorante en estas cosas.


----------



## Remero consentido (19 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Resultado del luteranismo - usa ,holanda ,Suecia ,ect
> 
> 
> Resultado De la Iglesia católica :españa ,venezuela ,argentina y Italia
> ...




Dices tonterías y de las gordas.
Suecia y Holanda son la mayor escombrera moral del mundo
USA está llena de católicos
Baviera es el estado alemán más rico y es católico
En el siglo XV la catolica España fue la dueña de medio mundo y la envidia de todos los anglosajones

Sigue diciendo más topicazos leyendonegristas y largate a a Suecia


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo tardé en entender lo que era el protestantismo. De hecho recuerdo una pelicula hace décadas, que vi siendo un crio. Un típico folletín yanqui que contaba una historia truculenta. Como un pastor protestante más malo que el demonio, que violaba y maltrataba a sus hijas, cometía todo tipo de bajezas y tropelías, luego por otro lado era un encendido defensor de la fe, apasionado lector de la biblia, predicador obsesivo, devoto de Cristo y todo ello sin supuestamente ser un loco o un hipócrita. NO podía entenderlo. Era un crío que había sido educado en el catolicismo más sencillo. Si obras mal eres un mal cristiano y vas al infierno si obras bien vas al cielo. Por tanto no me cabía en la cabeza.
> 
> Años después leyendo sobre este tema lo entendí todo. El guionista no era un tarado y un loco. Era luteranismo en vena. El tipo simplemente era en la práctica libre para hacer todo tipo de maldades, porque el hombre como tal es de naturaleza perversa y pecadora, por tanto solo hace lo que tiene que hacer. Todo ello se justifica por su fe y devoción a la figura de Cristo. Por tanto nunca pierde la esperanza de salvarse a pesar de cometer los crímenes más abyectos, porque solo precisa creer en que Dios le salvará en su infinita misericordia. Con dos cojones. Como el niño que es capaz de cometer las mayores travesuras porque sabe que su madre que lo quiere con locura le perdonará cualquier cosa.
> 
> Y esta aberración, nos la venden como un tremendo avance al parecer.





Gracias a eso en los países protestantes a los pedofilos les cae perpetua ,porque ya que nos vamos a salvar todos … de momento te castigamos nosotros aquí


----------



## XXavier (19 Ene 2022)

Hay, en este hilo, algún comentario bien puesto en razón, pero la mayoría de las intervenciones dejan claro el ínfimo nivel intelectual de los foreros...


----------



## alas97 (19 Ene 2022)

El protestantismo esta muerto si si si si.

claro que si.

Esto no va de Fe, va de Poder.



Entre todos (catolicismo-protestantismo incluido al anglicanismo) son los que tienen en marcha todo esto del multiculturalismo.







Las antiguas misiones en las selvas del amazonas o en África ahora son ocupadas por sectas protestantes que se encargan de alfabetizar y preparar a los locales para que sean peones en las fábricas o plantaciones de las corporaciones.

El negocio de la religión sigue en marcha.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (19 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Resultado del luteranismo - usa ,holanda ,Suecia ,ect
> 
> 
> Resultado De la Iglesia católica :españa ,venezuela ,argentina y Italia
> ...



La etnia predominante en EEUU mo es la inglesa. Es la alemana. Argentina y Venezuela recibieron inmigración de todo el mundo hasta mediados del sigli XX, su pobreza proviene de la rapiña de EEUU y del comunismo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Ene 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Joder, pero es que os habéis leído el ladrillo?



Sí, un articulo de mierda que deliberadamente omite que Lutero y Calvino no decían filosofías suyas, sino lo que la Biblia dice claramente

Y el gordo lo calla


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Ene 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


> *Y lo que no puedo perdonar*
> 
> Pero lo que no puedo perdonarles, al menos no por ahora, es su insípido *restauracionismo*: la idea de que, de alguna forma, *Dios se equivocó* hace dos mil años cuando entregó el control a su Única y Verdadera Iglesia a la Iglesia católica y al papado, cuyo progenitor fue San Pedro, como atestiguó Cristo no una sino dos veces en el Nuevo Testamento (Mt 16, 1819 y Jn 21, 1517).
> 
> ...



Los catolico romanos solo pueden inventarse gilipolleces de estas


----------



## jpjp (19 Ene 2022)

Como siempre juan manuel de prada acertando de lleno, el protestantismo es una mierda peor que la que había en ese momento.
Cuando entiendan algunos que el hombre por su naturaleza sale el mal entonces algunos comprenderán algo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Gracias a eso en los países protestantes a los pedofilos les cae perpetua ,porque ya que nos vamos a salvar todos … de momento te castigamos nosotros aquí



Hay pena de muerte de hecho. Y en los católicos hasta antes de ayer ¿Y?


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Resultado del luteranismo - usa ,holanda ,Suecia ,ect
> 
> 
> Resultado De la Iglesia católica :españa ,venezuela ,argentina y Italia
> ...



en los paises protestantes está PROHIBIDO protestar


----------



## Aotearoa (19 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los catolico romanos solo pueden inventarse gilipolleces de estas



El protestantismo evangélico sin gilipolleces:


Clic en *"ver en YouTube"*





Sí, amegos, este es el prometedor futuro evangélico y arrasan en Iberoamérica:

*LA MAYORÍA DE LOS QUE DEJAN LA IGLESIA SE VAN AL PENTECOSTALISMO*
*La Iglesia católica sigue perdiendo millones de fieles en Iberoamérica*

*Según ha informado el Wall Street Journal, el último Latinobarómetro ha confirmado que la Iglesia Católica sigue perdiendo millones de fieles bautizados, la mayoría de los cuales van camino del protestantismo evangélico, especialmente en su ala pentecostal. El catolicismo no supera el 50% de la población en Uruguay y en toda América Central salvo Costa Rica. Y este año ocurrirá lo mismo en Brasil.*

17/01/22 7:02 PM

(*InfoCatólica*) El continente americano que habla español y portugués está dejando de ser mayoritariamente católico. *Ni documentos, ni sínodos, ni planes pastorales de mil y una condición parecen capaces de impedir* que millones de bautizados católicos acaban engrosando las comunidades eclesiales protestantes, especialmente las de denominaciones pentecostales.

En el año *1995 un 80% de la población iberoamericana se identificaba como católica. En el 2018, en cambio, sólo lo hacía un 59%*. El porcentaje de protestantes evangélicos supera ya el 20%, y de ellos un 65% son pentecostales.

Según el Wall Street Journal, las razones principales por las cuales tantos católicos dejan la Iglesia por otras comunidades eclesiales son, según los estudios sociológicos, que *consiguen «una mayor conexión personal con Dios»* (81%) y una mayor ayuda a sus miembros (60%).

Además, los fieles evangélicos son mucho más practicantes que los católicos, de forma que la mayoría de los protestantes (65%) acuden a sus cultos más de una vez por semana, mientras que solo un 16% de los católicos hacen lo mismo en su asistencia a Misa.

Se da también la circunstancia de que entre los católicos ha aumentado mucho el número de fieles que pertenecen a la Renovación Carismática, que tiene similitudes precisamente con el mundo evangélico pentecostal. Se calcula que un 22% de los católicos practicantes iberoamericanos son carismáticos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Ene 2022)

¿Sí?

¿Cómo exactamente de jodido? ¿No sé, venía la guardia civil a llevarte de las orejas? A ver ilústranos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, un articulo de mierda que deliberadamente omite que Lutero y Calvino no decían filosofías suyas, sino lo que la Biblia dice claramente
> 
> Y el gordo lo calla



Te refieres a lo que TÚ, en tu particular interpretación de la misma dices que dice ¿No?

¿O es que tu interpretación es la única que vale? Pero........... 

Supongo que eres como esos otros de alguna de las sectas luteranas que dicen que el mundo se creó en 7 días o tiene unos 5000 años de antigüedad. Porque es lo que dice la Biblia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Te refieres a lo que TÚ, en tu particular interpretación de la misma dices que dice ¿No?
> 
> ¿O es que tu interpretación es la única que vale? Pero...........
> 
> Supongo que eres como esos otros de alguna de las sectas luteranas que dicen que el mundo se creó en 7 días o tiene unos 5000 años de antigüedad. Porque es lo que dice la Biblia.



Tú di lo que te dé la gana

Obviamente no te has leído la Biblia


----------



## Teofrasto (19 Ene 2022)

Lutero hijo de satanás. Todo su problema era la lujuria, quería casarse con la monja Catalina Bora, y el papa no permitía tal cosa, así que creo una secta guiado por satanás, que si permitía casarse a los religiosos. Se casó con Catalina y tuvo cinco hijos. Y satanás consiguió su objetivo de dividir a la iglesia.


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

Si hay algún infierno son los países católicos


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

Nadie me responde ,cuando algún pastor protestante apoyo a un grupo terrorista? www.iceta.org/loyola.pdf


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Lutero hijo de satanás. Todo su problema era la lujuria, quería casarse con la monja Catalina Bora, y el papa no permitía tal cosa, así que creo una secta guiado por satanás, que si permitía casarse a los religiosos. Se casó con Catalina y tuvo cinco hijos. Y satanás consiguió su objetivo de dividir a la iglesia.




Ya se sabe que la mentira y el robo es pecado venial


----------



## Teofrasto (19 Ene 2022)

¿Dios fracasa porque el mundo sea un estercolero? No, porque es el ser humano con su libre albedrío el único culpable. El bien y el mal están en el hombre y cada uno decide en qué lado está. Satanás te inclina hacia el mal y tu eliges. 
La iglesia sigue siendo una, porque solo una es la depositaria del legado de Cristo


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


> El protestantismo evangélico sin gilipolleces:
> 
> 
> Clic en *"ver en YouTube"*
> ...




A lo mejor influye en que los protestantes no apoyan el asesinato de su propia gente


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Ene 2022)

AH ahora hemos pasado de los problemas por "no ir a misa" a los "problemas" por ser evangélico y predicar. 

Pero los EJEMPLOS de esos "problemas" por no ir a misa aún los estamos esperando.

Anda y vete a la mierda so embustero.


----------



## DasLicht (19 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Italia, Austria, Monaco, Francia o gran parte de Alemania y suiza son-eran católicas.
> 
> Lo que no tiene discusión es que todo el relativismo moral woke, LGTBI, transhumansimo, racialismo, cuotas es una locura anglosajone, como todas esas sectas-empresas estilo Amway Herbalife que no son más que telepredicadores protestantes vendiendtoe la felicdiad no a través de Dios sino de sus productos.



Si sólo te quedas con eso, no estás buscando la verdad.

La cuestión es q se hizo guerra contra el protestantismo de forma encubierta. Se debía destruir la moral absoluta recogida en las Sagradas Escrituras. Y para eso desde universidades jesuitas en EEUU se originó el movimiento hippie.

Fue un ataque combinado, ya que previamente en EEUU con el espiritismo moderno se habían sentado las bases del feminismo, la libertad sexual y el fin de la familia. Espiritismo q tiene la misma base q el catolicismo cuando se recurre a Santos y Vírgenes en oración q aún no han resucitado, el contacto con el mundo de los muertos. Algo que prohíbe las Sagradas Escrituras.

El protestantismo en general está finiquitado, y la prueba es que están dejando la doctrina bíblica de la lado para volverse a unir al Vaticano. Ahí tienes el movimiento ecumenista y todos los acuerdos ya firmados.

Todos se van a unir en base a los derechos humanos (todos contradictorios con los mandamientos de Exodo-20, que provienen de la ley natural, filosofía griego. Una religión centrada en el hombre en el lugar de Dios como se da en la Biblia. Esto fue planificado, concluido y consumado con el Vaticano a la cabeza.

Sólo quedan dos bandos y cada uno de nosotros deberá tomar su decisión en los próximos años. El bando basado solamente en la Biblia, y o el bando humanista con el Vaticano a la cabeza uniendo a todas las religiones q se basan en el bien común=humanismo=ley natural.


----------



## Teofrasto (19 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Ya se sabe que la mentira y el robo es pecado venial



El robo hasta 400 euros es sólo una falta. 
La mentira ayuda a la convivencia , y es muchas veces signo de educación. Imagine que se encuentra a su vecino, gordo, calvo, sudoroso, con un traje horroroso y le pregunta que tal me ves? Seguro usted no le dira la verdad ,y eso ayuda a la convivencia y el devenir pacífico de la vida


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tú di lo que te dé la gana
> 
> Obviamente no te has leído la Biblia



A ver, que ¿Solo existe una interpretación entonces? ¿Es eso?

Joder vaya "nivelazo" el de los protestantes en este hilo.


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

La iglesia católica es la mafia que controla españa


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> El robo hasta 400 euros es sólo una falta.
> La mentira ayuda a la convivencia , y es muchas veces signo de educación. Imagine que se encuentra a su vecino, gordo, calvo, sudoroso, con un traje horroroso y le pregunta que tal me ves? Seguro usted no le dira la verdad ,y eso ayuda a la convivencia y el devenir pacífico de la vida




Pues que le mientan y le traten como a subnormal a usted prefiero la verdad a cualquier coste


----------



## Von Riné (19 Ene 2022)

@Papo de luz


----------



## Teofrasto (19 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Pues que le mientan y le traten como a subnormal a usted prefiero la verdad a cualquier coste



La verdad puede ser muy dolorosa y seria impracticable para vivir en sociedad. Usted cuando va por la calle le va diciendo a la gente que feo eres, que gordo estás, que mal vistes . A su familia le dice lo que piensa en realidad de ellos.? Seguro que no


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Ene 2022)

El Protestantismo está igual de mimado por el Establishment que los jesuitas.


----------



## DasLicht (19 Ene 2022)

juster dijo:


> LUTERO ME CAE MUCHO MEJOR QUE EL VATICANO...
> BASTA IR ALLI PARA VER LA RIQUEZA INDECENTE QUE ONSTENTA ...
> TODA LA RIQUEZA EXPOLIADA A EUROPA DURANTE SIGLOS...
> HDLGP...



Lutero era un hombre de fe en la Biblia, para el era la palabra de Dios. Ni más ni menos.

Para el Vaticano la Biblia es una mierda, y se la saltan cuando quieren. Sólo un ciego voluntario no podría darse cuenta que esa gente del Vaticano van en contra de las Sagradas Escrituras. Si el mismo domingo, siendo este el primer día de la semana lo pasaron al último en el calendario. Lo llamarón el día del Señor. Son unos sin vergüenzas.

Argumentan q por medio de la razón, el hombre (el Papado), puede determinar las cosas por encima de la Biblia. Ya que según ellas (una vez mas contradiciendo escritura) afirman que la razón del hombre no está caída por el pecado. Si un papa dijo que los derechos humanos debían ser considerados dados por Dios para que nadie los cuestionase nunca.


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> La verdad puede ser muy dolorosa y seria impracticable para vivir en sociedad. Usted cuando va por la calle le va diciendo a la gente que feo eres, que gordo estás, que mal vistes . A su familia le dice lo que piensa en realidad de ellos.? Seguro que no




Si me preguntasen si,no suelo hablar con desconocidos ,que le mientan a usted y que le roben a usted seguro que sería el primero en quejarse cual rojo despue


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> El Protestantismo está igual de mimado por el Establishment que los jesuitas.




Puedes ponerme alguna declaración en ese sentido ?


----------



## BGA (19 Ene 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> Si sólo te quedas con eso, no estás buscando la verdad.
> 
> La cuestión es q se hizo guerra contra el protestantismo de forma encubierta. Se debía destruir la moral absoluta recogida en las Sagradas Escrituras. Y para eso desde universidades jesuitas en EEUU se originó el movimiento hippie.
> 
> ...



Quizás no sepa que Carlos V propuso acordar con los protestantes su libertad de credo con dos condiciones: respetar a los practicantes católicos y a los bienes de la Iglesia. Negaron las dos y así comienza la Guerra de Religión. ¿Quién es aquí el intolerante? Lo cierto es que todo esto no iba en realidad de reforma sino de apropiamiento de los bienes de la Iglesia, para lo cual se pone en marcha una persecución implacable contra los que se negaron a adoptar el protestantismo. El propio Lutero impone al Papa una sola condición una vez se sabe respaldado por los príncipes alemanes: la renuncia del Papa como cabeza visible de la Iglesia. La razón no era otra que dejando de existir una autoridad universal católica, las iglesias de cada nación dejarían de verse obligadas a los dictados de Roma. ¿Quién ocuparía entonces su lugar? Pues los príncipes y los reyes. Y eso es lo que al final sucedió a pesar de no obtener del Papa su renuncia. Cualquiera puede entender que toda esa reforma quiso desamortizar los bienes de la Iglesia en favor de los nuevos "señores" que a su vez rompían con el propio Sacro Imperio. Es una ruptura religiosa y política que tiene como consecuencia la alianza con el turco incluso cuando ya estaban a las puertas de Viena. Por dos veces, por si una fuera tan solo mera casualidad, una con el apoyo de España y la otra gracias a Polonia, ambos países católicos por cierto... 

Le faltan datos para completar el cuadro de lo que supone que sabe.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A ver, que ¿Solo existe una interpretación entonces? ¿Es eso?
> 
> Joder vaya "nivelazo" el de los protestantes en este hilo.



Deja de repetir como si fueras subnormal lo de la interpretacion

Lo que tienes que hacer es leer la Biblia, y al menos no impidas que los demas la lean, gusano


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Puedes ponerme alguna declaración en ese sentido ?



Hasta a los juden se les critica más que a esos 2. La masonada y la rojada agradecen sus servicios por destrozar el Cristianismo. El Papa comunista anticristiano, un gran admirador de Lutero.


----------



## DasLicht (19 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Quizás no sepa que Carlos V propuso acordar con los protestantes su libertad de credo con dos condiciones: respetar a los practicantes católicos y a los bienes de la Iglesia. Negaron las dos y así comienza la Guerra de Religión. ¿Quién es aquí el intolerante? Lo cierto es que todo esto no iba en realidad de reforma sino de apropiamiento de los bienes de la Iglesia, para lo cual se pone en marcha una persecución implacable contra los que se negaron a adoptar el protestantismo. El propio Lutero impone al Papa una sola condición una vez se sabe respaldado por los príncipes alemanes: la renuncia del Papa como cabeza visible de la Iglesia. La razón no era otra que dejando de existir una autoridad universal católica, las iglesias de cada nación dejarían de verse obligadas a los dictados de Roma. ¿Quién ocuparía entonces su lugar? Pues los príncipes y los reyes. Y eso es lo que al final sucedió a pesar de no obtener del Papa su renuncia. Cualquiera puede entender que toda esa reforma quiso desamortizar los bienes de la Iglesia en favor de los nuevos "señores" que a su vez rompían con el propio Sacro Imperio. Es una ruptura religiosa y política que tiene como consecuencia la alianza con el turco incluso cuando ya estaban a las puertas de Viena. Por dos veces, por si una fuera tan solo mera casualidad, una con el apoyo de España y la otra gracias a Polonia, ambos países católicos por cierto...
> 
> Le faltan datos para completar el cuadro de lo que supone que sabe.



No estoy aquí para tratar los asuntos políticos.

Sólo y exclusivamente para hacer llamamiento a los hombres de fe. Y que estos decidan si su Dios es el de la Biblia y consideran está su única autoridad o si tienen y aceptan sobre si otra autoridad superior q tan siquiera esconde que contradicen a los Patriarcas, a los Profetas, a los Apóstoles y a Dios=Cristo.

Y en esta situación, los hombres de fe no atendemos a reinos terrenales, ni a intereses de naciones o imperios. Sino al Evangelio Eterno.

A su pregunta, quién debería tomar su lugar... el papa no es representante de Dios en la tierra. Sólo Cristo lo es, y nadie puede tomar su lugar. Cristo nunca fue en contra de los patriarcas y los profetas, ni de la ley. Pues las sagradas escrituras son inspiradas por la divinidad, Dios no cambia. Su ley no cambia. Debemos aceptar a alguien q dice ser el representante de Cristo, alguien q se atreve a contradecir la ley que Dios mismo escribió sobre tablas de piedra en el monte de Sinaí? Nunca. Bajo ningún concepto. O estamos con el Dios de la Biblia, o no.


----------



## Carlos París (19 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Resultado del luteranismo - usa ,holanda ,Suecia ,ect
> 
> 
> Resultado De la Iglesia católica :españa ,venezuela ,argentina y Italia
> ...



Y la raza no tiene nada que ver. no?


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Y la raza no tiene nada que ver. no?




Hay negros que en usa han progresado … y no viven de la limosna católica


----------



## Glaucón (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## DasLicht (19 Ene 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


> El protestantismo evangélico sin gilipolleces:
> 
> 
> Clic en *"ver en YouTube"*
> ...



Las Iglesias Evangélicas se han apartado de la verdad Bíblica, es el precio de no proseguir con la reforma y basarse en la Biblia. Especialmente el movimiento pentecostal.

Qué día de la semana guardan los evangelistas como descanso para adoración a Dios? Domingo, que es un mandato y marca de autoridad de Roma (el Vaticano) y contradice escritura. Ese cambio se inició en el Siglo IV de la mano del emperador Constantino, que era considerado como una reencarnación del Dios Sol, titulo que luego sería heredado por el Papado. En realidad es una adoración a si mismos.

El las iglesias pentecostales, el espiritismo es más que evidente. El Espíritu Santo lleva a la verdad, y esos movimientos están totalmente alejados de la verdad bíblica y en proyecto de fusión con el catolicismo.


----------



## DasLicht (19 Ene 2022)

Los católicos no van al infierno, si el mismo Lutero era Católico. Fue parte del clero católico quien levantó la voz para defender la verdad bíblica. Aquí se trata de decidir que autoridad aceptas, la del Dios de la Biblia o la de de una Iglesia que contradice la Biblia.

Si de forma consciente al final de tus días, abandonas la verdad de Dios por otra verdad q por lo que sea te viene mejor. Desde luego no vas a ser salvo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2022)

Lutero es el que dudó de los "expertos".

Ser católico es como hacer todo lo que digan los "expertos".


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Ene 2022)

De Calvino nunca nadie dice nada... En fin, el nivel cultural español tampoco lo permite.


Von Riné dijo:


> @Papo de luz



me aburren bastante estas conversaciones. Muy catolico no será el gordo cuando se ha divorciado, vivido en concubinato etc. Es simplemente el cupo de propaganda jesuita que tiene que escribir para que le dejen seguir siendo el enfant terrible con monopolio del reino para escribir en contra de las terapias génicas sin que le condenen al ostracismo social.


----------



## ashe (20 Ene 2022)

Veo que los detractores de Prada no conocéis la VERDADERA OBRA DE LUTERO, lo digo porque de Prada se queda muy suave con lo que realmente fue el personaje, antes de Lutero el continente europeo no se conocía como europa ni medieval (términos masonicos) sino como la CRISTIANDAD que es "casualidad" que con la secularización del poder por parte de Lutero dejando a los reyes hacer de las suyas sean los que crearon el denominado ESTADO que hoy conoce la gente... así como todos los males del continente



Vulcan86 dijo:


> Resultado del luteranismo - usa ,holanda ,Suecia ,ect
> 
> 
> Resultado De la Iglesia católica :españa ,venezuela ,argentina y Italia
> ...



Lo que no dices es que las sociedades protestantes se basa en depredar a terceros y en especial el uso de la propaganda, no es casualidad que toda la degeneración venga de ahi... sociedades que viven del nepotismo y la propaganda y en parte por un concepto erroneo por parte de los católicos de tragar con lo que no deben



Vulcan86 dijo:


> Gracias a eso en los países protestantes a los pedofilos les cae perpetua ,porque ya que nos vamos a salvar todos … de momento te castigamos nosotros aquí



Lo que no dices es que la mayoría de los pedofilos, sectas y demás viene de esas mismas sociedades que contaminan al resto, sociedades de mierda que inevitablemente deriva en el nihilismo actual

El gordo de mierda de César Vidal hace mucho daño, encima se cree culto... que no será por falta de ejemplo de ritos de suicidio como por ej por parte de uno llamado Jim Jones (pastor)



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lutero es el que dudó de los "expertos".
> 
> Ser católico es como hacer todo lo que digan los "expertos".



Lutero solo fue el que creó la secularización del poder que le dió pleno poder a los monarcas (origen de la monarquia absoluta que en españa nunca existió) haciendo cosas tan superiores como la quema de brujas, la pirateria, el subjectivismo y hoy el relativismo

Vamos un pieza... que usó una parte de verdad (ciertos males de la iglesia en su momento POR CULPA DE FRANCIA como el tema de los dos papados) para intentar justificar el clásico "que hay de lo mio"

La diferencia entre el católico y el protestante es que uno se basa en la VERDAD, el otro en el subjectivismo, de ahi que si por ej ahora te quemo la casa y no me pasa nada en "terminos protestantes" significa "si dios permite que te queme la casa es porque está bien"

No es casualidad que toda la degeneración venga de estos, incluyendo el concilio vaticano II que asimila la mierda protestante hasta el punto que han metido al anti-cristo actual quitando al católico verdadero llamado Benedicto XVI por decir la verdad del barquero


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ene 2022)

“Hay que recordar que el diablo tiene sus milagros, también.” 
“La mente del hombre es como una tienda de idolatrías y supersticiones.”
“La tortura de una mala conciencia es el infierno de un alma viviente.” 
“Nadie está excluido de pedir a Dios, la puerta de la salvación está abierta para todos los hombres.”







Frases de Calvino: las mejores solo en Mundi Frases .com


Las mejores frases de Calvino, aforismos y citas seleccionados por Mundi Frases .com




www.mundifrases.com


----------



## veismuler (20 Ene 2022)

Si eso...De Prada....la Biblia la dejamos de lado.
Si Lutero logró acercarse más a Dios mira que bien...lo contrario que el Papa satánico que rige hoy la iglesia católica..


----------



## Cicciolino (20 Ene 2022)

Este hilo: fans de las diferentes distros de diosito arrojándose mutuamente los crucifijos a los hocicos.

¡Idos a un hotel, alimañas!


----------



## Kundalinii (20 Ene 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Yo me he tomado la molestia, el resumen: la culpa de todo es de Lutero.
> 
> El autor afirma cosas que son ciertas, pero no me parecen malas per se: Que Lutero no fuera un santo (ni lo pretendiera), que la Reforma tenga una concepción pesimista del hombre, etc.
> 
> ...



Se te notan tus multis e imaginación acerca de tus grises rasgos faciales e intelectuales


----------



## Kundalinii (20 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 911641



Seguro que eres una chortina diabólica de esas que sacan el conejo del sombrero


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Deja de repetir como si fueras subnormal lo de la interpretacion
> 
> Lo que tienes que hacer es leer la Biblia, y al menos no impidas que los demas la lean, gusano



Para lo que te ha servido a ti.

Si ya eras subnormal ahora además eres un subnormal con ínfulas, mira que curioso, como Lutero.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Para lo que te ha servido a ti.
> 
> Si ya eras subnormal ahora además eres un subnormal con ínfulas, mira que curioso, como Lutero.



Lo que quieras

Pero hablas de la Biblia sin habertela leído.

Eso no es necedad


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Quizás no sepa que Carlos V propuso acordar con los protestantes su libertad de credo con dos condiciones: respetar a los practicantes católicos y a los bienes de la Iglesia. Negaron las dos y así comienza la Guerra de Religión. ¿Quién es aquí el intolerante? Lo cierto es que todo esto no iba en realidad de reforma sino de apropiamiento de los bienes de la Iglesia, para lo cual se pone en marcha una persecución implacable contra los que se negaron a adoptar el protestantismo. El propio Lutero impone al Papa una sola condición una vez se sabe respaldado por los príncipes alemanes: la renuncia del Papa como cabeza visible de la Iglesia. La razón no era otra que dejando de existir una autoridad universal católica, las iglesias de cada nación dejarían de verse obligadas a los dictados de Roma. ¿Quién ocuparía entonces su lugar? Pues los príncipes y los reyes. Y eso es lo que al final sucedió a pesar de no obtener del Papa su renuncia. Cualquiera puede entender que toda esa reforma quiso desamortizar los bienes de la Iglesia en favor de los nuevos "señores" que a su vez rompían con el propio Sacro Imperio. Es una ruptura religiosa y política que tiene como consecuencia la alianza con el turco incluso cuando ya estaban a las puertas de Viena. Por dos veces, por si una fuera tan solo mera casualidad, una con el apoyo de España y la otra gracias a Polonia, ambos países católicos por cierto...
> 
> Le faltan datos para completar el cuadro de lo que supone que sabe.



La paz de Augsburgo no la firmarían ni siquiera hoy la mayoría de los progres que no se cansan de difundir la "democracia" por el mundo y que quieren castigar a Hungría o Polonia por no participar del consenso progresista.

Lo que no cuentan es que los protestantes NO CUMPLIERON su parte y se dedicaron a lo que en un principio ya tenían pensado. Montar sus pequeñas taifas particulares, basadas en el PODER ABSOLUTO tanto político como religioso de un determinado príncipe y de camino expropiar a todo aquel que no aceptase su tiranía. 

ESO es el protestantismo. La reina y PAPISA de Inglaterra, Isabel II y antes todos sus predecesores.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo que quieras
> 
> Pero hablas de la Biblia sin habertela leído.
> 
> Eso no es necedad



A ver gilipollas, tu no te has leído un carajo, y entendido aún menos

Si tienes algo que decir u objetar a lo que ha dicho Prada hazlo y si no te vas a tomar viento con tus mamarrachadas de pastorzuelo evangélico gitano.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A ver gilipollas, tu no te has leído un carajo, y entendido aún menos
> 
> Si tienes algo que decir u objetar a lo que ha dicho Prada hazlo y si no te vas a tomar viento con tus mamarrachadas de pastorzuelo evangélico gitano.



Lo que quieras. Pero tú la Biblia no te la has leído y das vergüenza ajena


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo que quieras. Pero tú la Biblia no te la has leído y das vergüenza ajena



Sí yo doy mucha vergüenza pero un protestonto tan versado como tú se ha limitado a arrastrarse por el hilo sin decir otra cosa que "leamos la biblia" como cualquier predicardorzuelo de TV local para paletos sureños analfabetos.

Demuestra para que te ha servido a ti leerla, demuéstralo con argumentos y luego pontifica gilipollas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Sí yo doy mucha vergüenza pero un protestonto tan versado como tú se ha limitado a arrastrarse por el hilo sin decir otra cosa que "leamos la biblia" como cualquier predicardorzuelo de TV local para paletos sureños analfabetos.
> 
> Demuestra para que te ha servido a ti leerla, demuéstralo con argumentos y luego pontifica gilipollas.



Leetela.

O al menos ten la decencia de no hablar de ella, gusano


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (20 Ene 2022)

Y de aquellos protestantes, luego salieron los negacionistas y........................hasta Djocovick


----------



## elena francis (20 Ene 2022)

Discutir de religión es una de las cosas más estúpidas que pueden hacerse.


----------



## Новая правда (20 Ene 2022)

Sublime, pero, Juan Manuel, si me lees, ten cuidado con la ortografía. No hay forma más estúpida de cargarse una obra de arte...



MAESE PELMA dijo:


> sin preguntar el “por qué”».


----------



## BGA (20 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Discutir de religión es una de las cosas más estúpidas que pueden hacerse.



Bueno, si lo dice por que es motivo de enfrentamientos más que de acercamientos, tiene razón. Es así con todos los temas que le importan a la gente. Hay un componente pasional en todos los modos de compartir -o guerrear- con puntos de vista. También parece inútil tratar de convencer a otro que sigue directrices distintas, desde las profesionales que incurren en terrenos no estrictamente profesionales a las políticas, ideológicas, sanitarias... e incluso deportivas.

Si a lo que se refiere es que es estúpido el hecho mismo de discutir sobre algo que a su parecer es intranscendente porque no cree que exista nada que justifique el hecho religioso, solo decirle que en el pensamiento religioso se conjugan todas las perspectivas sobre el hombre, sobre su vida, misión, muerte y transcendencia. Estas cuestiones, que empezaron siendo centrales a la religión, han transpasado sus fronteras y ahora se encuentran bien asentadas en las distintas corrientes de filosofía, antropología, sociología y política. Si usted fuera capaz de demostrar que en esos campos en los que se mueven ahora -al margen de la religión- algunas de las grandes inquietudes del hombre la discusión es más eficiente o menos estúpida, tendría que darle la razón, pero me temo que no podrá demostrarlo. La razón es simple: la pasión al servicio de la identificación personal con los distintos modos de entender la realidad desborda la presunta razón bajo la cual las discusiones dejarían de ser estúpidas. 

Si existe o no la Verdad, o una verdad última para todos los fenómenos que observamos y experimentamos, sigue siendo una gran pregunta que arroja distintas respuestas en un caso o en el otro. Si no existe la Verdad solo existiría la voluntad humana y eso tiene consecuencias: dado que la verdad es una acomodación a los intereses creados y cambiantes, el resultado final ya no sería el de discutir estúpidamente, sino el de imponer por la fuerza el pensamiento único. Si alguien tiene el poder de imponer su verdad, tiene también la potestad de acallar todas las voces disonantes y como la verdad no importa sino la voluntad del que ostenta el poder, se acabaría por decreto con las discusiones estúpidas... 

Si es cierto que no es fácil cambiar de opinión, no es menos cierto que si no existieran opiniones distintas muy pocos tendrían la capacidad para escapar del relato único. No me negará que el precio por evitar discusiones estúpidas es francamente impagable.


----------



## BGA (20 Ene 2022)

Una cosa es el progreso natural derivado de un buen hacer en el negocio de la vida y otra vincularlo a la voluntad expresa de Dios en ese sentido. Eso tiene consecuencias graves que asemejan al cristianismo con el induísmo y el budismo. Si es voluntad de Dios hacerme rico independientemente de cómo consiga la riqueza, sería voluntad de Dios la pobreza de la inmensa mayoría, y esa pobreza no es la que habla Cristo en el Evangelio porque no implica a la voluntad -libre albedrío- sino a una especie de fatalidad justificada en la decisión de Dios. Llámelo Karma si quiere pero estamos en las mismas.

Ser mansos y humildes de corazón es para Cristo el equivalente de ser pobres. Solo una visión materialista del Evangelio puede concluir que Cristo y la Iglesia católica predican la pobreza material sin advertir que esa pobreza obligada no convierte al pobre ni en manso ni en humilde. Además el rico que entiende su riqueza como una predestinación sin reparar en su mansedumbre ni humildad, está en un terrible engaño. "Peca mucho pero ten más Fe" -Lutero-, es para mí un misterio: ¿cómo es posible la Fe -un acto supremo de sinceridad- en medio de una vida pecadora que pretende justificarse en que Dios lo quiere?

Tenemos entonces dos clases de ricos, el rico que lo es a pesar de ser católico y por ello no puede justificar su riqueza en decisiones divinas, y el rico protestante que si encuentra esa justificación. Los primeros pueden ser tremendamente hipócritas pero los segundos son directamente "santos" conforme a la exitosa manipulación del mensaje de Cristo. Frente a un hipócrita existe alguna posibilidad de desnudarlo públicamente y de alguna manera hacerle ver su hipocresía, pero frente a los "iluminados" no hay nada que hacer porque hagan lo que hagan su conciencia está tranquila. Es para ellos la fatalidad benigna que para otros, con su fatalidad fatal, puede suponer el camino de perdición. Suscitar la envidia, el ánimo de venganza, llevar a la mayor desesperación, está escrito que recibirá su merecido castigo.


----------



## Le Truhan (20 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> *Juan Manuel de Prada: El legado de Lutero.*
> 
> *EL LEGADO DE LUTERO
> 
> ...



Grande Don Juan Manuel, todas las herejías modernas no habrían nacido sino fuera por esa religión.


----------



## BGA (20 Ene 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Grande Don Juan Manuel, todas las herejías modernas no habrían nacido sino fuera por esa religión.



No estoy de acuerdo. Hay una fatalidad herética que no duerme nunca ni descansa. Si no hubiera sido Lutero, hubiera sido otro más tarde. La corrupción acecha y se hace más fuerte a medida que pasan las décadas de paz. Es necesario que salte antes de que todo el orbe se corrompa para que el orbe comprenda su fragilidad y reaccione.


----------



## elena francis (20 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Bueno, si lo dice por que es motivo de enfrentamientos más que de acercamientos, tiene razón. Es así con todos los temas que le importan a la gente. Hay un componente pasional en todos los modos de compartir -o guerrear- con puntos de vista. También parece inútil tratar de convencer a otro que sigue directrices distintas, desde las profesionales que incurren en terrenos no estrictamente profesionales a las políticas, ideológicas, sanitarias... e incluso deportivas.
> 
> Si a lo que se refiere es que es estúpido el hecho mismo de discutir sobre algo que a su parecer es intranscendente porque no cree que exista nada que justifique el hecho religioso, solo decirle que en el pensamiento religioso se conjugan todas las perspectivas sobre el hombre, sobre su vida, misión, muerte y transcendencia. Estas cuestiones, que empezaron siendo centrales a la religión, han transpasado sus fronteras y ahora se encuentran bien asentadas en las distintas corrientes de filosofía, antropología, sociología y política. Si usted fuera capaz de demostrar que en esos campos en los que se mueven ahora -al margen de la religión- algunas de las grandes inquietudes del hombre la discusión es más eficiente o menos estúpida, tendría que darle la razón, pero me temo que no podrá demostrarlo. La razón es simple: la pasión al servicio de la identificación personal con los distintos modos de entender la realidad desborda la presunta razón bajo la cual las discusiones dejarían de ser estúpidas.
> 
> ...



Considero la discusión estúpida porque habitualmente se adoptan posiciones fanáticas. En el fondo la religión está en la base de todas las guerras y disputas que mantiene el ser humano. Si me apura usted más puedo afirmar que las disputas religiosas se reducen a un problema de calendarios, que no de dioses. Y después de tantos milenios estamos en las mismas.


----------



## DasLicht (21 Ene 2022)

Todo acorde con los patriarcas, profetas, los apóstoles y el mismo Cristo. Nada que ver con sitios donde se dice impartir un espíritu santo que reniega de los mandamientos.

Las manifestaciones sobrenaturales, los milagros.. no tienen porque venir de Dios. Muy amenudo es justo al contrario, vienen de los ángeles caídos.


----------



## BGA (21 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Considero la discusión estúpida porque habitualmente se adoptan posiciones fanáticas. En el fondo la religión está en la base de todas las guerras y disputas que mantiene el ser humano. Si me apura usted más puedo afirmar que las disputas religiosas se reducen a un problema de calendarios, que no de dioses. Y después de tantos milenios estamos en las mismas.



Ha habido muchas guerras y las peores por el nivel de muerte y destrozo no fueron precisamente por causa de las religiones, si bien es cierto que buscaron en ellas su justificación moral en algunas ocasiones. Cuando Carlos V acepta el culto protestante en el Sacro Imperio y sus condiciones no las quisieron cumplir los protestantes -el respecto al culto católico y a los bienes eclesiales- se inicia una guerra de "religión" pero es evidente que el principal motivo era otro bien distinto: político y económico. Más adelante, con el fervor religioso en repliegue, ya no necesitaron los líderes de las naciones apelar a la religión para continuar con las guerras, cada vez más sangrientas y más internacionales. 

La religión ha sido también una cuestión de unidad y uniformidad muy querida por todos los gobernantes y no será necesario recordar que ese anhelo vuelve a ser político, de concentración, y que por ello, cualquier otro elemento que cumpla función parecida es susceptible de ser usado como transfundo en todas las guerras. No ha sido entonces el debate sobre qué dios es más verdadero el elemento central de las guerras sino su utilización política y económica. Instrumentalizar las religiones no las convierte en sujetos de guerra, como instrumentalizar conceptos como la libertad, la democracia o la justicia, no les convierte en sujetos de guerra sino en meros instrumentos.

Luego hay religiones y religiones entre las que su expansión es de carácter fundamentalmente evangélico por más que en la práctica esté contaminada por otros motivos, y las que asumen doctrinalmente la guerra total como medio de expansión. 

Todo ello me hace pensar que tampoco es cierto que sea el fanatismo religioso el culpable porque es fácil de apreciar un patrón de voluntad que desborda al hecho religioso y hasta donde yo tengo entendió el fanatismo, al modo en que lo esgrimen algunos, es incontrolable y casi obliga a no pensar en las consecuencias de sus obras, que pueden ser contraproducentes totalmente a los intereses del fanático, cosa que no veo en casi ninguna de las guerras iniciadas por fanáticos religiosos.


----------



## elena francis (21 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Ha habido muchas guerras y las peores por el nivel de muerte y destrozo no fueron precisamente por causa de las religiones, si bien es cierto que buscaron en ellas su justificación moral en algunas ocasiones. Cuando Carlos V acepta el culto protestante en el Sacro Imperio y sus condiciones no las quisieron cumplir los protestantes -el respecto al culto católico y a los bienes eclesiales- se inicia una guerra de "religión" pero es evidente que el principal motivo era otro bien distinto: político y económico. Más adelante, con el fervor religioso en repliegue, ya no necesitaron los líderes de las naciones apelar a la religión para continuar con las guerras, cada vez más sangrientas y más internacionales.
> 
> La religión ha sido también una cuestión de unidad y uniformidad muy querida por todos los gobernantes y no será necesario recordar que ese anhelo vuelve a ser político, de concentración, y que por ello, cualquier otro elemento que cumpla función parecida es susceptible de ser usado como transfundo en todas las guerras. No ha sido entonces el debate sobre qué dios es más verdadero el elemento central de las guerras sino su utilización política y económica. Instrumentalizar las religiones no las convierte en sujetos de guerra, como instrumentalizar conceptos como la libertad, la democracia o la justicia, no les convierte en sujetos de guerra sino en meros instrumentos.
> 
> ...



Los mecanismos psicológicos que desencadenan el fanatismo son comunes al hincha de un equipo de futbol y a un terrorista islámico que decide inmolarse después de haber atropellado a decenas de personas con un camión. Los mecanismos psicológicos que motivan una fe religiosa son los mismos que desencadenan o motivan una psicosis o una neurosis o un toc.


----------



## DasLicht (21 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Considero la discusión estúpida porque habitualmente se adoptan posiciones fanáticas. En el fondo la religión está en la base de todas las guerras y disputas que mantiene el ser humano. Si me apura usted más puedo afirmar que las disputas religiosas se reducen a un problema de calendarios, que no de dioses. Y después de tantos milenios estamos en las mismas.



Y así será hasta el fin de todas las cosas. Todos los esfuerzos por unir el mundo ya sea por guerras o ahora por medio de todas las religiones en una federación encabezada por el Vaticano, donde se afirma que todos adoramos a un mismo Dios no conseguirán doblegar a los verdaderos cristianos. Ya que la salvación solo es a través de Cristo, no hay otro nombre.

Si Cristo es Dios, guarda sus mandamientos. Si no lo es, arrodíllate ante los Baales.

Compromiso es IMPOSIBLE.


----------



## Don_Quijote (21 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Italia, Austria, Monaco, Francia o gran parte de Alemania y suiza son-eran católicas.
> 
> Lo que no tiene discusión es que todo el relativismo moral woke, LGTBI, transhumansimo, racialismo, cuotas es una locura anglosajone, como todas esas sectas-empresas estilo Amway Herbalife que no son más que telepredicadores protestantes vendiendtoe la felicdiad no a través de Dios sino de sus productos.



Siempre he discutido esa premisa.

La Alemania católica tiene de católica lo que yo de Batman.

La religión ya no le importa a nadie. Culturalmente, intelectualmente, socialmente, Bayern es tan protestante como Sachsen.
Os quedáis en lo superficial... en el nombre.


----------



## Vulcan86 (21 Ene 2022)

"Tienen derecho a estar en una familia": el inédito apoyo del papa Francisco a las uniones civiles LGBT - BBC News Mundo


El líder de la Iglesia católica se manifestó a favor de las uniones civiles de las parejas del mismo sexo, marcando una de las más abiertas posturas al respecto desde que asumió en 2013.




www.google.es


----------



## Vulcan86 (21 Ene 2022)

Aviso de redirección




Ni más ni menos


----------



## elena francis (21 Ene 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Aviso de redirección
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las sotanas llevan siglos detrás de muchas mierdas.


----------



## Carlos París (21 Ene 2022)

Genial artículo de De Prada. El protestantismo supone mucho más que la crítica a las bulas papales y conforma una teleología que está en la raiz del progresismo y mundialismo actuales.


----------



## jpjp (21 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Genial artículo de De Prada. El protestantismo supone mucho más que la crítica a las bulas papales y conforma una teolología que está en la raiz del progresismo y mundialismo actuales.



Ni mas ni menos, el protestantismo ha sido un cancer para la sociedad como el comunismo, el progresismo, el socialismo, el liberalismo cuando se quita la pata principal que es dios como centro de las personas pasa lo que pasa.
El protestantismo ha traido todas esas ideologias que he dicho antes y están destruyendo a la sociedad moralmente.


----------



## BGA (21 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Las sotanas llevan siglos detrás de muchas mierdas.



¿Todas las sotanas? Qué frágil la memoria y cuánta ingratitud cuando se trata de sotanas que hicieron el bien sin mira a quien. Estos últimos son santos y beatos para nosotros en tanto que los demás son simples mortales limitados por sus pasiones en conflicto con su deber. Pederastas y advenedizos los hay en todo tipo de organizaciones pero por alguna extraña razón solo cuentan los que pertenecieron o pertenecen a la IC. Eso, estimado conforero, es también fanatismo, para usted razonable por motivos que usted sabrá, pero fanatismo a fin de cuentas en la medida en que dicta sentencia contra una organización obviando la enorme cantidad de hombres y de mujeres que entregaron sus vidas en favor de gentes excluidas de sus propias sociedades. ¿No cuentan acaso en su estadística mental?


----------



## elena francis (21 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Todas las sotanas? Qué frágil la memoria y cuánta ingratitud cuando se trata de sotanas que hicieron el bien sin mira a quien. Estos últimos son santos y beatos para nosotros en tanto que los demás son simples mortales limitados por sus pasiones en conflicto con su deber. Pederastas y advenedizos los hay en todo tipo de organizaciones pero por alguna extraña razón solo cuentan los que pertenecieron o pertenecen a la IC. Eso, estimado conforero, es también fanatismo, para usted razonable por motivos que usted sabrá, pero fanatismo a fin de cuentas en la medida en que dicta sentencia contra una organización obviando la enorme cantidad de hombres y de mujeres que entregaron sus vidas en favor de gentes excluidas de sus propias sociedades. ¿No cuentan acaso en su estadística mental?



Tiene usted la piel muy fina...pues claro que en todas las organizaciones hay gente mejor y peor. Y en la IC como en todas partes hay de todo, como en botica.


----------



## FilibustHero (21 Ene 2022)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Todas las sotanas? Qué frágil la memoria y cuánta ingratitud cuando se trata de sotanas que hicieron el bien sin mira a quien. Estos últimos son santos y beatos para nosotros en tanto que los demás son simples mortales limitados por sus pasiones en conflicto con su deber. Pederastas y advenedizos los hay en todo tipo de organizaciones pero por alguna extraña razón solo cuentan los que pertenecieron o pertenecen a la IC. Eso, estimado conforero, es también fanatismo, para usted razonable por motivos que usted sabrá, pero fanatismo a fin de cuentas en la medida en que dicta sentencia contra una organización obviando la enorme cantidad de hombres y de mujeres que entregaron sus vidas en favor de gentes excluidas de sus propias sociedades. ¿No cuentan acaso en su estadística mental?



No te falta razón. Es muy curioso que en el cine de Holywood por ejemplo, que está hecho por gentes de religión protestante ó judía, y dirigidos a un público que es igualmente protestante ó judío la única religión que existe para hacer burla es la religión católica. Exorcismos, erotismo, pornografía, etc, etc... no vais a encontrar a monjas porno-luteranas, ni judíos posesos (en la vida real sí).


----------



## elena francis (21 Ene 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> No te falta razón. Es muy curioso que en el cine de Holywood por ejemplo, que está hecho por gentes de religión protestante ó judía, y dirigidos a un público que es igualmente protestante ó judío la única religión que existe para hacer burla es la religión católica. Exorcismos, erotismo, pornografía, etc, etc... no vais a encontrar a monjas porno-luteranas, ni judíos posesos (en la vida real sí).



No del todo. En las pelis de exorcismos son los curas católicos los que los practican.


----------



## FilibustHero (21 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No del todo. En las pelis de exorcismos son los curas católicos los que los practican.



Pues a eso voy. Si escribes un guión de cine y eres de religión protestante (estadísticamente es lo que hay en USA)... a cuento de qué viene imaginarte que el exorcista sea católico, no tiene sentido. Lo lógico, si haces historias de curas es que estos sean de tu propia religión.


----------



## elena francis (21 Ene 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Pues a eso voy. Si escribes un guión de cine y eres de religión protestante (estadísticamente es lo que hay en USA)... a cuento de qué viene imaginarte que el exorcista sea católico, no tiene sentido. Lo lógico, si haces historias de curas es que estos sean de tu propia religión.



Ya, pero el tema de la posesión satánica en estas pelis no se ridiculiza en absoluto. Es lo que quería decir, que no se lo toman a burla.


----------



## FilibustHero (21 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Ya, pero el tema de la posesión satánica en estas pelis no se ridiculiza en absoluto. Es lo que quería decir, que no se lo toman a burla.



Vale, pues te lo pregunto de otra forma. ¿porqué en el cine o la literatura de los países de cultura protestante cuando se habla 8de forma lúdica) de religión solo existe la religión católica?


----------



## BGA (21 Ene 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Vale, pues te lo pregunto de otra forma. ¿porqué en el cine o la literatura de los países de cultura protestante cuando se habla 8de forma lúdica) de religión solo existe la religión católica?



Ha habido algún caso en el que las posesiones demoníacas pasan a manos de exorcistas católicos después de que sus homólogos protestantes se rindieran. En este caso es distinto que en los otros que menciona. Como le dice Elena Francis sí existe cierto respeto a los exorcistas católicos. De hecho recuerdo la queja de un protestante que se planteaba los fundamentos de su religión cuando a su hijo o hija lo tuvieron que llevar a un exorcista católico. Decía algo así como "para qué me sirve una religión que no es capaz de abordar un asunto tan grave como este". Son incongruencias patentes que suelen quedar fuera del foco de la propaganda.


----------



## LiberalNacionalista (21 Ene 2022)

> supuso un expreso rechazo del Dogma y la Tradición, así como una negación del valor de los sacramentos



Mentira, empezando por el sacramento del bautismo. En cuanto a la Tradición no se rechaza siempre que sea bíblica.



> El hombre luterano, sin capacidad para sobreponerse al pecado y alumbrado por la _sola fide,_ suprime la mediación de la Iglesia




Porque hay un solo Dios y un solo mediador entre Dios y los hombres, Jesucristo hombre.
1 Timoteo 2:5



> Al afirmar el principio del libre examen, que atribuye al hombre una facultad omnímoda para ordenar su vida religiosa, Lutero anticipa el imperativo categórico de Kant...



Otras mentira, Lutero nunca defendió el libre examen ni usa otra expresión ni defendió otra cosa que la soberanía de Dios y del Espíritu Santo, además de la famosa "Sola Scriptura".

De Prada no hace más que decir tonterías y mentiras en su artículo, me he limitado a comentar las primeras que he visto, no tengo paciencia para más. Otra patochada clerical y neocarcundica para tontos poco leídos, al menos el que haya leído un poco de Biblia verá los disparates que dice.


----------

